# Oare Gunpowder Works, Faversham, Kent, Sept 10



## tank2020 (Jan 7, 2011)

I love this place, it may now be semi maintained now but the site still feels derelict, a great place in the summer, surrounded by lakes. Probably should go in the Heritage section, but I did not have permissions to post there.

Oare/Faversham is one of the few places in Britain that can claim a long association with gunpowder. Production is known to have commenced before 1558. It may have been started by the last Abbot of Faversham – John Caslock – in the period 1499-1538, making it the earliest production site in Britain.

It is said that 36 barrels of gunpowder made at Faversham were used by Guy Fawkes and the other conspirators in their plot to blow up the old Houses of Parliament in 1605. 

To maintain this nationally important archaeological site for future generations the entire site has been notified as a Scheduled Ancient Monument (National Monument No. 31414).

http://www.gunpowderworks.co.uk/history.asp

























Doggy fell in, boy did he stink






































Cheers


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice little site. Did you venture into any of those tunnels?

lolling at the dog shot, ive seen that look so many times on our dog when he's taken a dive into somewhere and then regretted it.


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 7, 2011)

The tunnel in Pic 8, was a dead end, only went on for about 10 foot, alot of the buildings around the site are flooded with doorways bricked up I don't think there is anything that leads any distance, just dark damp rooms.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is interesting. I can't believe there is anything in Oare that isn't 30cm above sea level and hence completely flooded all the time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Munchh (Jan 8, 2011)

lol at the dog face, thought exactly the same as Captain Slow when I saw the poor little mutt clambering out. Liked the over the water shot too Tank. Good post

Btw, the heritage section is read only for all of us.


----------



## david-320 (Jan 8, 2011)

Intresting Site. Nature reclaimming its land back. Shame that there isn't much left in the rooms as in Materials etc. Poor Dog. So I take it that wasn't just water in there


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 8, 2011)

The water the dog fell in was very stagnant. but the place is riddled with canals, streams and lakes as this is what was used to move everything about and power the machinery.

I found the place in the line of work, the sediment in the water contains Mercury traces, most likley due to the use of Mecury Fulminate in the making of fuses for explosives.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury(II)_fulminate


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2011)

What a great site. It reminds me of some of the derelict mills that I used to play around when I was a kid.  Really like the fact that it's been preserved but not tarted up.


----------



## theheap (Mar 15, 2011)

Great find. Hope you never forced that poor dog in that filth


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 15, 2011)

theheap said:


> Great find. Hope you never forced that poor dog in that filth



No he just walked into it, the water was covered in duckweed, i think he just thought it was just a continuation of the land. He does look a bit mouse-ish doesn't he?


----------

